# painter needing work



## fish24/7 (Mar 5, 2008)

if there are any painting contractors out there that need an extra helping hand please let me know


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Are you a painter or a helper? If you're a qualified painter, please send me a pm with resume/qualifications, etc. 



Good luck.


----------



## fish24/7 (Mar 5, 2008)

pm sent


----------

